
After first Anon hack, PR firm failed to update other .gov websites - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/02/after-first-anon-hack-pr-firm-failed-to-update-other-gov-websites.ars
======
paulhauggis
Why are we giving this cyber-terrorism group attention?

